# Basketball



## cairo tiger (Mar 16, 2013)

Does anyone know a good place where a friend and I can go and play basketball? Either a casual competition, or even just a court that you can hire to shoot around on? We live in Zamalek.

Cheers


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Why don't you ask the schools that are in Maadi


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Why don't you ask the schools in Zamalek???


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

cairo tiger said:


> Does anyone know a good place where a friend and I can go and play basketball? Either a casual competition, or even just a court that you can hire to shoot around on? We live in Zamalek.
> 
> Cheers


they have basketball courts in the club in Rehab, I think you can pay per hour


----------



## cairo tiger (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks for the responses, I'll try some of the schools.


----------



## JeffUSG (Jun 21, 2013)

i do know a leag where u can play if your realy guud?


----------



## PhysioNomad (May 12, 2013)

Please let me know if you are successful. I'd be interested in joining for a shoot-around when I get back at the end of the summer.


----------



## Daprince86 (Sep 3, 2014)

they have a court in gezira club in zamalek, I wouldn't mind shooting around. I am a member there. If your not a member, you can enter with me for 50 pounds i believe.
PM if interested


----------



## PhysioNomad (May 12, 2013)

Thanks for the offer but I am not in Cairo any longer.


----------

